# Automatic Gate



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... So what are yer questions,..??


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Bob... said:


> I'm getting prices on...


If you're not doing the work yourself then the how to you need to focus on is picking the right contractor for the job. That'll mostly be local questions.

The questions related to specific materials, hardware, motors, controls and so forth are more in the 'design' end of things which points you toward the architect types who are also good sources of contractors suitable to the scale of the project... for a fee of course.

They'll also prepare a good set of drawings with specs and material lists that those contractors can bid off of so you can be more certain of an "apples to apples" comparison between the contractors.

hth


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

I built my own gate at my old house to keep my dog in the yard.

It was manual open and close (kind of a PITA) but it worked for 10 years. the gate is still there to this day.

My gate was 11' long x 4' high made of wood (to match the existing fence) with one wheel on the end. I found 5" pnuematic wheels worked best however they never lasted more than a year. 

I bought the mounting hardware from tractor supply... to mount the gate to the post I installed. (not your typical hinges)

Now as far as openers, the biggest name in the industry for residential/light commercial use is mighty mule, and they have kits you can buy, and install yourself.

And from my research theyre also the best.


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Apologies for the late return...I'm in my busiest season at present and on the run.


I've gotten 4 bids on the job. All were within a few hundred of each other except one, who was roughly the same price _excluding _the gate openers.


The double gate will be roughly 11' wide, and all contractors bid the same opener...the LA 4000 LiftMaster, which seems to be very well reviewed. 



A few of the contractors I've received bids from were referred by reputable parties.
As mentioned, I'm in my busy season and haven't decided on the contractor yet. There is some concrete work involved that I'm a bit concerned about and my call the 'front runner' back to discuss.


Thanks for your comments. Any other pertinent info appreciated. I'll update with any new developments.


----------



## Let it Snow (Feb 23, 2019)

Most gates today are battery operated. The power going to the gate is minimal since it only trickle charges the battery. Solar can also be use to charge the battery.


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Additional apologies for the delay. I don't know why I'm not getting email notifications. I'll place a bookmark to this thread on my toolbar and just check back.



At any rate, I decided to go with a referral from a reputable party, but it isn't working out too well for various reasons. They did come and remove the existing gate and set the posts yesterday, but today noticed that the posts aren't aligned. 



I feel like I need to tread lightly with the guy (information surface that some of his customers have had unresolved issues). I gave him a 60% deposit, so I'm kind of 'all in' at this point. The posts are about 4" out of alignment (to each other). The one that's too far out is concreted into the driveway. The other side is concreted into dirt next to the house, but there's a water line there (they hit it with the jack hammer yesterday).



I'd almost ask for at least part of my deposit back, but he seems to operate on a shoestring and I may not get it back. I'm invested here, so the best course of action may be to remain reasonable and try to work with the guy to correct the issue.


Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to best correct this post alignment issue? Obviously, one of the posts will require moving. I'm thinking the one sunk into the driveway (next to french drain/fence). It's the one that's furthest out and the other post is even with the house). But how difficult will it be to get the 'french drain' post out. Any pointers as to how best to do it?



Here are a few images that may help. The green arrows indicate the water line.:


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I built my own gate at my old house to keep my dog in the yard.
> 
> It was manual open and close (kind of a PITA) but it worked for 10 years. the gate is still there to this day.
> 
> ...



I did look at those, but the 'opener' recommended by all 4 contractors was the LiftMaster LA400.


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

I've had a bit of time to think it over. I ran a string to determine the offset between the two posts. The one sunk into the driveway concrete is *2 3/4"* too far forward. I have an idea that will remove the offset without removing the post, but first, I'm wondering if the offset matters (other than cosmetic) using barrel hinges:











If the gates are able to properly close and meet each other 'straight', I _might_ let it go.


*Method 2:*
I could get another 4" post, jackhammer the concrete out directly behind the misaligned post, pour and place the new post (a foot or so deep) directly against (behind) the forward post, clamping both ways to line up the posts, then weld the posts together at the seams. The hinge would likely end up on the seam. If so, I could weld a back plate before placing the hinge.


Of course, it would be cheaper and easier if the hinges allowed proper mating.


Opinions?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm not sure why you started asking questions. You went ahead and did what you wanted anyway. As far as alignment goes, the gates will still meet in the middle as they should. Barrel hinges have no "stops" so as long as the openers are adjusted correctly it will work. If you got local references then that is all you can go on. If you wanted to do the project yourself you could have gotten help here.
I hope things turn out OK.


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Missouri Bound said:


> *I'm not sure why you started asking questions. You went ahead and did what you wanted anyway.* As far as alignment goes, the gates will still meet in the middle as they should. Barrel hinges have no "stops" so as long as the openers are adjusted correctly it will work. If you got local references then that is all you can go on. If you wanted to do the project yourself you could have gotten help here.
> I hope things turn out OK.



Huh? How did you arrive at _that_ conclusion??



As to the gate, I fired the guy who started the job and have moved onto another (who took some time to find). He came Thursday afternoon and pulled the misaligned post and will come back Monday to set it in the correct position and take measurements to build the gate.


----------



## Smith1105 (Jun 2, 2020)

Automatic Gate Openers a couple of companies are sold as DIY, “Do-It-Yourself” Kits that include everything you will need for a standard gate opener installation. They are automatic gate opener is designed to be easy to install with no electrician or welding required. Included in the gate opener kit are: the installation DVD, instruction manual, and access to our troubleshooting wizard that is conveniently available 24 hours a day – 7 days a week.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Your major mistake was giving him a big down payment. I hope you got it back. I never give a down payment. I will consider progress payments as satisfactory work is completed, but always for less than the value of what is done. If those terms are unacceptable, another vendor will find them to be acceptable. Live and learn. It works both ways, when the job is done I pay on the spot, often in cash.


----------



## mariahardy (Dec 6, 2021)

I installed my 16' single swing gate to an 8' x 4"x4"x 1/8" thick square tube. I didn't want to use wood since I've seen how they can flex and warp over time. I cemented the post about 3' into the ground, and welded the through-bolt hing pins into place. This provides for a rock-solid gate operation that doesn't sag or flex.


----------



## Bob... (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry I seem to have lost track of this thread. All is well. Kicked the original guy to the curb, the new company (mentioned in post #11) removed the post and replaced it in the proper position and installed the gate. Very happy with him and had him replace my fence as well.

Thanks for the comments and inputs.


----------

